# Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............



## Marian 25469 (18. Juni 2011)

So, ist dann mal weg...............................


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Juni 2011)

diese auch...............................


----------



## omnimc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

sieht gut deine fliege,als video wäre es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## kallebo08 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Die Fliege heißt doch Rackelhanen, oder?
Ja die ist echt leicht zu binden und fängt!
An dem Forellensee den ich in schweden befische geht die eigentlich immer wenn sonst nichts geht! 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Herzlichen Dank für die Anleitung. 

Ich habe zwar nur dunkleres Antronyarn da, werde das Muster aber mal testen.
Ist evtl. eine gute "Opferfliege" in schwierigem Umfeld 

Übrigens müßen die Kosten für den Haken berücksichtigt werden. Er ist bei diesem Muster sicher die teuerste Komponente (20 Cent ?). 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Moin,


(Klugschietermodus an):Deine Fliege ist *hundert mal teurer* als 0,02 Cent! (ohne Haken!). 

2,- € geteilt durch 100 Fliegen macht 2 ct. pro Fliege an Materialkosten. (Klugschietermodus aus)
 
Aber die Rackelhanen ist wirklich genial: Man braucht nur ein Bindematerial, sie ist einfach zu binden, und sie fängt ausgesprochen gut. Eine rote Rackelhanen über die Oberfläche geschlittert, ist auch eine spektakuläer Art, Hornhechte zu fangen. #6


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## marvinhartmann (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Hallöchen,

den Spaß muss ich mir jetzt geben 

"Klugsch******-Modus: an"

Da steht: "1 Spule Antron Yarn ca € 2.00.- durch ca. 100 Fliegen = €0.02.- pro Fliege und ist sehr einfach zu binden."

€0.02 = 2 ct 

Wie in der Grundschule die Einheiten beachten *g*

Bin zwar kein Fliegenfischer, finde die Fliege aber trotzdem günstig 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Freund96 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Tja Kudel da sagste nix mehr|supergri


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Hi, 
habe mal ne Variante der Rackelhanen gebunden. 
Variante deshalb, weil ich den Body mit Dry Fly Dubbing, statt Antron Yarn, realisiert habe. 
Werde sie evtl. nachher noch testen #6. Ist auf Gr. 14 gebunden.
Eine bebilderte Anleitung findet Ihr unter:
http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/rackelhanen/












Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Flifi97 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

warum sind die anleitungen weg???


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Finde ich jetzt auch sehr schade 

...


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Flifi97 schrieb:


> warum sind die anleitungen weg???




Das kann Dir nur der TE verraten


----------



## Flifi97 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

denk ich auch ...


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Grüß Gott,





> Da steht: "1 Spule Antron Yarn ca € 2.00.- durch ca. 100 Fliegen = €0.02.- pro Fliege und ist sehr einfach zu binden."
> 
> €0.02 = 2 ct





Freund96 schrieb:


> Tja Kudel da sagste nix mehr|supergri



Schaut euch mal die Überschrift von diesem Thread an! :g

Servus Buam!


Achim


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kanns auch übertreiben#q kein Wunder das hier kaum noch einer was Postet wenn er immer gleich einen vorn Latz bekommt,dat geht ja wohl gar nicht#d
Da kann ich den TE schon verstehen#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Addi, lass mal gut sein Hase.

Früher war ein Forum eine Kommunikationsplattform wo ein Austausch an Informationen stattfand, Heute eigentlich nur noch eine degenerierte Spielwiese für Profilneurotiker und deren Anhänger, die es einfach nicht besser wissen.
Ist aber nicht nur in diesem Forum so, auch andere Foren haben diese Entwicklung gemacht.
Die Erfahrungen, die die User gemacht haben, spiegeln eigentlich die mangelhafte Aktion in den Foren wieder.

Schade eigentlich nur für die Leute, die wirklich Interesse an Informationen haben.


----------



## Reppi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Bei der Überschrift.....|bigeyes
Auch wenn Sie nur "2 Cent" kosten würde; nen "Harzer" könnte sich die Kombo gar nicht gönnen.......
Also flusige Überschrift; 6 setzen !


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

@Reppi: Hey hey hey ...!!! Du kritisierst hier einen "Durchschnittsgott"! 

... soviel zum Thema Profilneurose! 

V.


----------



## Ickeforelle (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Danke Marian, fürs reinstellen.

@alle ist es heute üblich nichts selber machen(schreiben) und nurnoch immer auf die Leute die was posten und auch interessante Dinge. Rauf zuhauen und Neid,was anderes ist es nicht, könntet ja angeln gehen wenn ihr schon in einem Angelforum angemeldet seid. Leider wird es immer mehr, sehe ich auch in anderen Rubiken und anderen Foren.
Es kommt der Punkt wo keiner mehr etwas reinstellt, weil keiner mehr Lust hat sich von diesen Leuten(Alleswissern/Experten) nur anmachen zulassen.

@Marian: Danke nochmal fürs reinstellen und einfach nur Kopf schütteln und angeln gehen, es lohnt sich nicht darüber nachzudenken, Habe wahrscheinlich keine Hobbys/sinnvolle Beschäftigung und nur ihr Laptop redet mit ihnen.#q


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Ja mein Lieber, es ist armselig aber wahr, leider 



Grüssinger in den Norden #h


----------



## Flifi97 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Da der Thread in eine andere Richtung abdriftet nochmal zurück zu ursprünglichen Thema.

Die fliege soll ja echt gut sein, aber wo sind die anleitungen? War mit denen irgendetwas? Oder könntest du die nochmal reinstellen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Ich werde hier in diesem Board mit Sicherheit keine Informationen, Anleitungen oder Bilder reinstellen.
Sollen doch bitte schön die Leute machen, die sonst auch nur Dünnsinn schreiben, kommt aber nicht wirklich was bei rum.







Schaue mal ins Postfach...............


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Und was ist z.B. mit Leuten wie mich, denen soetwas wirklich interessiert??

Lass die anderen doch ihren Blödsinn labern, die sind doch eh nur neidisch 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Tigersclaw (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Hmm ich glaub gegen ne preisgünstige, fängige Fliege hat niemand was einzuweden  Ich wäre schon bisl neugierig. Vor allem weil ich immer auf der suche an einfachen Fliegen bin.. und meine fliegendose eher ne sammlung von eigencreationen ist.

wobei billig is nicht immer gut: grade bei haken würe ich nie das günstigste nehmen... Am ende verliert man gute fische weil man dort ein paar cent gespaart hat. Gut und Günstig sollte das motto sein.. nicht billig 

was das abgleiten des Themas angeht... bei der Überschrift war es doch eh nur ne frage der Zeit. Wer (leicht) provoziert, muss damit rechnen das er damit "erfolg" hat.

claw


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Hallo Sascha.

Es gibt andere, kleinere und feinere Foren, wo man nicht so kleingeistige Antworten bekommt. 
Und die Leute nicht nur schreiben um ihre Beiträge aufzuwerten.


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaub gegen ne preisgünstige, fängige Fliege hat niemand was einzuweden  Ich wäre schon bisl neugierig. Vor allem weil ich immer auf der suche an einfachen Fliegen bin..


 

Schaue mal meinen Beitrag oben, Viel Spass beim weitersuchen...................


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ich werde hier in diesem Board mit Sicherheit keine Informationen, Anleitungen oder Bilder reinstellen.
> Sollen doch bitte schön die Leute machen, die sonst auch nur Dünnsinn schreiben, kommt aber nicht wirklich was bei rum.



Prima, damit erfüllst Du den Zweck den einige wenige Nörgler verfolgen und "strafst" all diejenigen, die ein echtes Interesse haben und dankbar für solche Hinweis sind. 

Ignorieren ist die Höchststrafe für Nörgler, beleidigt zurückziehen Wasser auf deren Mühlen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, die Anteilnahme ist wirklich überraschend, haben aber Alle ne PN bekommen.

Und damit ich erst gar nicht Jemanden ignorieren muss, werde ich mich ganz strickt an meinem Vorsatz halten, das nervt dann wenigstens nicht.

So und jetzt allen erfolglosen Jungbindern, dehnen die sich bisher nicht trauten oder Bindeanfängern, hier habt Ihr grünes Licht und könnt zeigen was euch wichtig ist und wie es aussieht.
Mein Tipp, benutzt mal Google, dass WWW ist voll von Informationen und dann immer schön Üben, Üben und Üben #6


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

hier geht ja der bär ab lg andre


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Mensch Marian, wenn du dir solch eine provokative Überschrift und Signatur einfallen läßt, dann mußt du doch auch die Konsequenzen abkönnen. Hättest du was unauffälliges gewählt, wären keine doofen Kommentare gekommen. 

Du bist ein kreativer Mensch, ich finde deine Fliegen schon irgendwo im Net. Egal ob vor dem Duschvorhang, zwischen den Steinen oder im Tiegel.


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hier geht ja der bär ab lg andre


 

Hase, mir war langweilig :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Rosi schrieb:


> Mensch Marian, wenn du dir solch eine provokative Überschrift und Signatur einfallen läßt.........


 

Provokant wäre mit "T" gewesen, erst lesen dann schreiben. 
Gilt übrigen für Alle aber Ihr habt wahrscheinlich quer gelesen, da können sich schon mal Fehler einschleichen oder ein Buchstabe runterfallen............


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Rosi schrieb:


> ich finde deine Fliegen schon irgendwo im Net. Egal ob vor dem Duschvorhang, zwischen den Steinen oder im Tiegel.


 

"NEU" jetzt auch mir weissen/neutralen Hintergrund :q


----------



## tommig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Hallo Leute.
Worum ging es hier eigentlich?? Um eine günstig zu bindende Fliege?? Um einen dämlichen Titel für einen solchen Thread?? 
Schade das Sinn und Anliegen komplett verloren gehen....
Eine Empfehlung in den "Bindehimmel" : Bevor man postet, sollte man 2-3 mal gegenlesen.....#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Immer hübsch vor der eigenen Haustür kehren, da hast Du genug zu tun 



So, mal einen Abschluss finden...........

Für die Profilegastheniker unter Euch, es liest sich "Harz" nicht "Hartz" vielleicht ein bisschen in Anlehnung wo ich fische, aber das beinhaltet mehr als nur bis zum Ende des Tellerrandes schauen, ansonsten sieht man ja wie das allgemeine Gedankengut gestrickt ist, ein bisschen vorurteilhaft belastet würde ich mal in den Raum stellen...........


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Och Loide nu nagelt euch doch nicht auf nen Schreibfehler fest,Nobody is perfect....wenn man alles auf die Goldwage packt dann kann einem aber auch echt die Lust an einem Forum vergehen.So wie Marian schon gesagt hat seh ich das als eine Platform für regen Informationsaustausch und nicht um bei jedem Schreibfehler gleich  eine vor'n Koffer geballert zu bekommen.Der eine schreibt nun mal mit Witz und Ironie und andere eben so la la.
Seit dem ich hier Mitglied bin habe ich schon miterlebt wie etliche gute Poster sich wegen so einem Mist ausgeklinkt haben,finde ich echt nicht schön so etwas.
Allein der Mefotröt ist wegen dieser Kleingeistigkeit schon sehr derb in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und nu fängt das hier auch noch an. Und wenn einer mit 0,02cent statt 0,02€ nich klarkommt dann tuts mir echt leid.Eigendlich ging's hier nur um ne saugünstige Fliege und was is draus geworden? Gute Poster werden erfolgreich vergrault|peinlich

mfg Addi


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

Eine mögliche Bindeanleitung  habe ich in diesem Beitrag auf der ersten Seite angegeben:



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mal ne Variante der Rackelhanen gebunden.
> Variante deshalb, weil ich den Body mit Dry Fly Dubbing, statt Antron Yarn, realisiert habe.
> Werde sie evtl. nachher noch testen #6. Ist auf Gr. 14 gebunden.
> ...



Nun habt Euch wieder lieb und bindet 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ickeforelle (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

@ADDI, hervorragend auf den Punkt gebracht. :vik:
Schreibfehler na und die habe ich im Deutschen und auch im Englischen und im Norwegischen sowieso, was solls, wenns einen stört soll er halt eine Roten Stift nehmen und die Fehler auf seinem Bildschirm markieren, stört mich nicht. Aber immer wieder schön das einige Leute draufhauen ohne zulesen wo die Person wohnt bzw. herkommt. Kann es sein das einige auch einfach etwas in Dialekt und nicht Hochdeutsch schreiben?
Als ich von kurzer Zeit mich hier im Forum angemeldet habe, da stand da nichts von, nur in Hochdeutsch und mit korrekter Grammatik und Rechtschreibung ist eine Anmeldung möglich.
Und da ich auf einen in Norge gekauften Laptop schreibe habe ich auch norwegische Tastatur und auch nur norwegisch und englische Rechtschreibung darauf, sorry. 

Hilsen og god helg Ickeforelle#h


----------



## tommig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Immer hübsch vor der eigenen Haustür kehren, da hast Du genug zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marian, diese Arbeiten, vor der Haustüre, erledigt hier ein Haumeisterservice sehr zuverlässig
Ich persönlich finde es nur schade, dass Du wegen etwas Kritik o.ä. deine vorangegangenen Postings/Fotos löschst. Jeder hier weiss wohl, dass Du Fliegen binden kannst. Über geübte Kritik an deiner Ausdrucksweise solltest Du doch erhaben sein:q
In diesem Sinne : weiter machen|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*

sag mal mein süssen du hast ja noch nicht mal ne verwarnung bekommen :q:q:qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Harz IV oder die 0,02 Cent Fliege.............*



tommig schrieb:


> Marian, diese Arbeiten, vor der Haustüre, erledigt hier ein Haumeisterservice sehr zuverlässig
> Ich persönlich finde es nur schade, dass Du wegen etwas Kritik o.ä. deine vorangegangenen Postings/Fotos löschst. Jeder hier weiss wohl, dass Du Fliegen binden kannst. Über geübte Kritik an deiner Ausdrucksweise solltest Du doch erhaben sein:q
> In diesem Sinne : weiter machen|wavey:


der kann garnicht binden 
der kauft bei mir immer die gute alte patte :q:qlg andre


----------

